# Deer Opener Report



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

As expected lots of corn up and that made the hunting a little more challenging. I know we put on a good 12-15 miles and were rewarded with 8 deer. 3 bucks and five does with one of the bucks being a real nice 4x4. We didn't see a lot of deer but enough to get shots and the guys in our group made the most of their opportunities. The guys who got out and worked got deer and the road hunters are just going to have to wait awhile yet for the corn to come down. The season should get better as it goes on.....


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hunted 2F1 and we did alright. Out of four guys we got two bucks and four does, so not too shabby. It was a lot tougher than last year, though. With all the crops still up it made for some interesting times. All of the deer we shot were on WMA's, so all the posted land really didn't effect us much. I still have one doe tag so I'll be out again this weekend. Should be better cus there might be snow on the ground and that's another week of crops to be harvested.

good luck all!!!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Worst opener I can remember. I can't remeber an opening weekend where someone in our group didn't get a good shot at a big buck. We have walked the same stuff we always do and all we have to show for it is 5 does.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I passed up what most people would consider a monster muley this weekend. It was pretty close to 30 inches wide with a really high rack and big forks. It was just to early on in the season for me to take him though. I shot one that looked pretty similar to him two years ago, so that was my reasoning for passing him up. The buck I passed up this year was about three to four inches wider with longer points then the one I shot. I'll probably regret not shooting him when the season ends, but 90% of hunting to me is being out in the wilderness with my family, and 10% is bringing home a nice deer. With four days of hunting this comming weekend, and three days of hunting the following weekend, I figured that I'd rather be out hunting with the family then sitting in town wondering how I'm going to find the money for another mount.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Got my buck at 5:40pm Friday. 6x5, 17+ inches wide. 350yard shot. I saw him go into a sunflower field in the morning and went back and sat in a rock pile on the outside edge of the field and waited for him to come out. A forkie came out 30yards from me. A doe went out the East end and I lost her about 10minutes later he came out following her trail and I waited for him to get out in the open and past a rock pile and took him. He fell about 30 yards from where I shot him.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/viewalbum.php?a=190

:sniper: :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

What are you doing shooting the babies    :lol: :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Saw plenty of deer. Got none. Of course since I didn't get a buck tag the bow got the call. Could have shot what appeared to be a very old 3x2 and the does seemed to hover just out of range. Still was a blast. Have seen and been close to more deer still hunting this year than I ever have from a stand. Must be doing something right. Even the squirrels seem oblivious to my presence. Its very satisfying to be able to get in close (without being busted) even if no deer are harvested.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice buck...congrats.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is a nice solid buck! A member of our group shot one very similar to that. It jumped out of a tree row we were walking and it was shot between 50-100 yards...........probably closer to 50 yards!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you! I am still giddy over it!
:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice deer, congrats!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Since I filled my tag I get to babysit our land now. It will be major *** chewing come Sat morning. People just cant read posted signs!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a story for you all to let me know what you think. We were on our way back from Butte in the late afternoon and were doing some "glassing" for deer as we would drive (and park).

Well, we got frick'n lied to by a farmer just south of Pickardville Sunday evening. We spotted 3 does on unposted land but saw a pickup just over the next ridge (about 200 yards from the deer). Not wanting to be rude, because we figured it was the landowner or a guest of the landowner, we drove up and asked them if they owned the land in question and they said they did. Then we asked them if they had doe tags and the guy says he has a buck tag and a gratis to fill, but they will shoot 2 bucks probably because they were watching for a couple that had bedded down across the road from where they were parked. So we asked them if they minded if we shot the does (keep in mind the land was not posted) we saw and they asked where we were from. We said Bismarck and he said No. As we drove past them they took off towards the does and took some shots and missed.

We were very upset about it, but we kept on driving around looking for more. As we came around another corner we saw 4 does standing next to a farmstead (posted land) and the mailbox had the same name on it we had seen on the land across the road from the original 3 deer. So we went in and talked to a lady (the mother and wife) of the two people in the truck. She indicated that the 3 original deer were not on her land and that it was owned by a neighbor that allows hunting.

Those deer were obviously gone because of the other shots fired, but come on now........ what do you guys think about this ordeal?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sounds like the kind of people that I don't care to be around. Sounds as if you handled the situation the best that you could and next time you see them I think that you should........!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds a little like all the locals we say this past weeked that wouldn't wave even a little when you passed them on the road.


----------



## bkartes (Nov 14, 2003)

Like the Buck - impressive. However you may want to rethink the actual time you shot the buck - vice when you might have finished field dressing/tagging and transporting it.

Example. Sunrise/Sunset times for Deer Hunting in ND during the month of November - if you bagged your Buck at 5:40 then you illegally shot the buck after dark.

November 
1 7:26 5:27 
2 7:28 5:25 
3 7:29 5:24 
4 7:31 5:22 
5 7:32 5:21

I personally believe that you shot him sooner that 5:21 and after walking 350 yds to pick up your prize the time you returned to your truck it was around 5:40?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyway... Good luck to everyone going out this weekend. We still have another week to wait for East River SD. Should be good though, lots of deer around. We saw plenty of deer running in and out of a small strip of corn left in the field we were in last weekend while duck hunting. By the way, how many of you were lucky enough to get into a sheetwater mallard hunt this fall? That might be the hunt of the year for me. If you've never done it, I suggest you try it. Good luck again to everyone heading out this weekend.


----------



## oldrosey1 (Mar 2, 2004)

:beer: there is 1/2 hour before and after sunrise/sunset, so before ya feel the urge to correct someone look at the proclamation


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, We had unitl about 5:45pm that day, November 5th, due to the 1/2 hour after sunset you get to legally hunt and shoot. Thanks for your remark about the buck but I legally shot and harvested the deer at a legal hunting time.

Later,
Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

This weekend I personally walked upon a huge 5x5. One of the biggest white-tails I have ever walked up on. Later I was 100 yds from a descent 4x4, but all we have is doe tags, so I hung out forawhile and smelled the roses. the first one was about 50 feet from me looking right at me! Couldn't smell me, so he would have been easy to harvest!

All in all......3 button bucks and 1 young doe......all for steaks!!!
And a good weekend of geese, and ducks!!!


----------



## bkartes (Nov 14, 2003)

Spoiler - Just to clarify that I never stated that you did shoot illegally - only wanted you to clarify the kill and your belief as to when it happened.

There is a stickler of a game warden in South Central ND that will pull the 12.5 miles 1 minute earlier time adjustment on hunters.

Not knowing where you hunted - but running the numbers from Bismarck to Fargo - roughly 194 miles

194/12.5 = 15.52 (round down according to law)

Official sunset time = 5:21 + :30 = 5:51 - :15 = 5:36 pm

I ran into him a couple years back on this very issue - so be careful out there - its not worth the weapon / vehicle / home in most cases. Yours although would be worth the weapon in my belief. Can always purchase a new rifle.

Thanks and take care - Now that more of the corn is up - hope everyone can knock some down the remaining days.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We saw combines out in full force taking down sunflowers this weekend and some in the corn as well! Hopefully this last week goes good!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

We hunt south of Wishek, which is about 60 miles East of Bismarck. So using the sunset time of 5:21+30=5:21pm and 60/12.5=4.8 minutes we would get a legal shooting time of 5:46pm that day November 5th. I was just making sure you knew we figure this all out ahead of time and take in consideration cloud cover, moon phase etc to make sure it is a safe shot even though it may be a legal time. The skies were clear, he was to the East of me and I could clearly see him, identify him and make a safe, legal shot.

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## bkartes (Nov 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me Darrin, you've got your #'s covered - my only point was not to give the warden a reason to start asking questions is all. Like I stated before - nice Buck.. Any Brother's available to take down also?


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

What time is it in California? Oh yeah i could give a ****. 
Appreciate you concern though!!


----------

